# 75th Rangers graduate at the top of their Ranger school class



## Ravage (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/March/110311-01.html

FORT BENNING, Ga. (USASOC News Service, March  11, 2011) – Two  Rangers from the 75th Ranger  Regiment graduated with the top enlisted  honors at the U.S. Army Ranger School graduation  March 4.
 Spc. Paul Haskell, an Infantryman with Company B, 3rd   Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment graduated as the Cpl. Glenn M. Hall  Enlisted  Honor Graduate and the Command Sgt. Maj. Michael Kelso  Enlisted Leadership Award.
 Staff Sgt. Ellis Lawson, a Chemical, Biological,   Radiological, and Nuclear Specialist with Company E, 3rd Bn., earned   the William O. Darby Distinguished Honor Graduate award.
 Twenty-nine Rangers from across the 75th Ranger  Regiment also earned the coveted Ranger Tab.
 “What makes Rangers the greatest fighting men in the world  is  that they never give up,” said retired Col. Paul Longgear, guest   speaker.  “No matter how the last battle  turned out, they fight the  next battle like they are undefeated. These Rangers  have the same  warrior sprit that has made Rangers great throughout history.”
 Haskell, a native of Lilburn, Ga., has been with 3rd  Bn.,  since January 2009. He has deployed once to Afghanistan in support of   Operation Enduring Freedom.
 “Ranger School was different that what I expected; and the   worst part was the water confidence course in January,” said Haskell.  “After  surviving the WCT, the course was a little bit easier.”
 The Hall Leadership Award is given to the enlisted Ranger   that passes all graded leadership positions, peer reports and may not  recycle.  He may not have any loss of equipment due to negligence and  may not have any  retest on any critical tasks.
 “I am very fortunate and honored to have received these   awards; and humbled that the leadership thought about me in this  respect,” said  Haskell.
 The Kelso Leadership Award is given to the enlisted member   who embodies the leadership spirit and ideals displayed by Kelso, who  served in  the Rhodesian 3 commando, 75th Ranger Regiment and Ranger  Training  Brigade.
 Haskell, who has a Bachelor of Science degree in Psychology   and Outdoor Education from Georgia College and State University, joined  the  U.S. Army and volunteered for the 75th Ranger Regiment for several   reasons.
 “I wanted to experience the most intense fighting and get my   boots as muddy as possible,” said Haskell. “I wanted to serve my country  and  experience the war before it was over and I knew the Regiment  would get me into  the fight”
Lawson, a graduate of Bradwell Institute in Hinesville, Ga.,   joined the Army for the experience. He has served with the 1st   Battalion, 503rd Infantry Regiment in Korea, and the 23rd  Chemical  Battalion at Joint Base Lewis-McChord.
 Lawson, a native of Hinesville, Ga., has deployed to Iraq,  Afghanistan and Kuwait.
 He volunteered for the 75th Range Regiment in  June 2010, and  following successful completion of the Assessment and Selection  Program  was assigned to E Co., 3rd Bn., 75th Rgr.  Rgt.
 “I wanted a different experience and more challenge to my   Army career; the 75th Ranger Regiment is unique and has a great   lifestyle that you won’t find anywhere else,” said Lawson. “I would  encourage  all 74D’s to apply for the 75th Ranger Regiment.”
 After a few short months of arriving at 3rd Bn.,  Lawson found  himself preparing for Small Unit Ranger Training and Ranger  School.  Lawson successfully completed both on the first “Go.”
 “Ranger School was very cold! But I learned how to be   successful in the worst conditions possible,” said Lawson. “It’s the  kind of  place where you find yourself and push yourself to the limits.”
 “It was an honor to be named the William O. Darby   Distinguished Honor Graduate,” said Lawson. “This award represents  excellence  and success.”
 Lawson  is in charge of decontamination and reconnaissance and also  serves as the  Operations’ Sergeant for the company. He is preparing for  his first deployment  with the 75th Ranger Regiment.


----------

